
Forever 21 Files for Bankruptcy - bigpumpkin
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/30/apparel-retailer-forever-21-files-for-bankruptcy.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21111251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21111251)

